# Xbox 360 oder DVD-Player bzw. CD-Player ?



## Johnny the Gamer (11. August 2010)

Hi,
habe mir gestern einen Fernseher gekauft. Es ist der Panasonic TX-L 37 S 20 E  Nun frage ich mich, ob ich dort meinen DVD-Player anschließen muss, obwohl ich auch eine Xbox 360 besitze...
Was würdet ihr machen ? Welcher Player hat die bessere Bildquali ?

Danke für eure Antworten 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2010)

Teste es doch einfach ^^   DU musst ja nen UNterschied sehen können und nicht GLAUBEN, einen zu sehen, nur weil es hier einer sagt  Zudem können wir Dir eh nicht sagen, was besser aussieht, wenn Du nicht mal sagst, welchen DVD-Player Du hast... 

vlt. ruf mal nen Kumpel an oder frag Deine Eltern, damit man für Dich eine Szene einer DVD abspielt ohne dass Du weißt, ob das Bild von der xbox oder vom player kommt.


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. August 2010)

Wenn der DVD Player über Scart angeschlossen wird, hat er definitiv die schlechtere Bildquali, wie stark sichtbar hängt vom Player ab. Die 360 skaliert hoch, aber ist halt auch relativ laut  Wenn der Player schon über Componentenkabel oder Hdmi angeschlossen wird, sollte sich die Quali kaum etwas nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Also den DVD-Player würde ich über ganz normale Cinch-Kabel mit dem Fernseher verbinden und die Xbox auf jeden Fall mit HDMI


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

ich würd mir nen blu ray player kaufen... und die x-box zum spielen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Jo, der Blu-Ray-Player kommt wahrscheinlich Weihnachten 

Verliert das Bild eig an Qualität wenn das Kabel 5m lang ist ?


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

wenns digital ist, also hdmi, sollte der verlust so gering sein das es nicht auffällt. wenns analog ist, naja dann....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Mein Cinch-Kabel vom Fernseher zum Verstärker ist auch 5m lang...


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

kommt auch noch drauf an wie gut die quali deiner anlage ist. bei den meisten hörst du kaum nen unterschied, wenn die boxen eh rauschen oder so.. im direkten vergleich kann man meist schon was hören.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Naja ein harman-kardon-Verstärker und mb-quart-Boxen


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

nicht schlecht. dennoch wird die quali vom tv bestimmt nicht so dolle sein, je nach dem was du schaust. wie auch immer, bei analogen sachen hast du immer qualitäts verluste, ob du sie nun wahr nehmen kannst, oder nicht..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Aber mein Verstärker hat leider keine digitalen Eingänge


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

meiner auch nicht.. irgendwann kommt mal ein neuer dran.. so ich geh pennen, nacht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. August 2010)

Penn gut 

Danke für deine Hilfe bis hierhin


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. August 2010)

Nochmal zu dem Blu-Ray-Player, werde mir nämlich doch früher als erwartet einen kaufen 

Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?
Er sollte auch Audio-CD tauglich sein, da ich über den auch meine CDs hören werde


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2010)

Hat keiner eine Ahnung ?


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

von denon, die sind klasse. also ich bevorzuge diese marke. und welchen du da nimmst hängt von deinem geld ab. www.denon.de

die geräte bekommst du aber billiger als wie sie da stehen.

DENON Deutschland | Home Audio Components

^^der zb hat 3d, hmdi 1.4 und bekommst du für um die 400 euro. eben gelesen das 3d mit nem upgrade ab ende 2010 erst möglich ist.


DENON Deutschland | Home Audio Components

^^ich hab den, kostet mehr und hat kein 3d.. ca 600 aufwärts.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2010)

Warum kostet der Letzere so viel ?
Was hat der, was z.B. der nicht hat ?


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

hat ein paar sachen mehr für die quali die die meisten eh nicht brauchen. und nen sony würd ich mir nie kaufen. ich hab mir den geholt weil er zu diesem zeitpunkt als ich ihn kaufte der neuste und günstigste denon war. mit hochwertigen hdmi kabel für insgesamt 650 oder warens 670 euro in medimarkt, runtergehandelt. handeln kann man da immer, man muß nur hart bleiben und notfalls lügen.
mit denon hat man qualität, wie mit yamaha oder ein paar wenigen anderen marken, sony ist aber nur ein massenprodukthersteller der versucht alles herzustellen. würd mir nichtmals ne ps3 kaufen, geschweige denn einen tv von denen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2010)

Was würdest du denn empfehlen ?
Ein separater CD-Player ?


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

wieso die denons zb kannst du auch als cd player benutzen.
DENON Deutschland | Informationen und technische Daten | DBP-1611UD
^^der zb hat auch einen analogen stereo ausgang.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2010)

Leider sind mir 429 € echt zu viel...
Außerdem brauche ich 3D gar nicht 

Eigentlich ist mir bloß wichtig, dass die Qualität der BluRays und die Audio-Qualität gut ist. Internet-Verbindung oder Ähnliches brauche ich nicht 

Gibt es da was ?

Edit : Analoge-Ausgänge müssen natürlich vorhanden sein...


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

unten bei meinen eltern hab ich bspw einen samsung player stehen, der macht probleme bei original audio cds, gebrannten, und gebrannten dvds. originale dvds und br spielt er aber ohne prob ab. bei nem denon hab ich diese prob nicht, welche marke sonst gut ist und nicht rumzickt mußt du mal schauen. aber bei dem player hast du etwas zukunftsicherheit solltest du doch mal auf 3d umsteigen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. August 2010)

Kann ich mir nicht einfach einen gebrauchten CD-Player von harman kardon kaufen und dazu einen Blu-Ray-Player von Denon, der nicht so viel Ausstattung hat ?


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

das ist der billigste player von denon.


----------

